# GCSE English



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

I'm an English teacher at secondary level. We've just been given our examination topic and are desperate for animal charity/welfare posters to display in classrooms and annotate.

We would be soooooooo grateful if anyone could send us any
Kind Regards

Danielle x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Odd question...do you know a Mrs Snelle? xx


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Niki,
nope afraid not x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

good!! Sorry can't help! xx


----------

